# Shostakovich Symphony Recordings



## hillisg

Here's what I own for Shostakovich's symphonies. Are there any really amazing recordings that would better what I already have?

The Barshai/WDR Sinfonie set of all 15

1 - Haitkink/London Phil; Mitchell/National Symphony
2 - Haitink/LPO
3 - Haitink/LPO
4 - Haitink/LPO
5 - Haitink/Royal Concertgebouw; Bernstein/NYPO; Maazel/Cleveland; Rodzinski/LPO
6 - Haitink/RCO
7 - Haitink/LPO; Bernstein/NYPO; Bernstein/Chicago
8 - Solti/Chicago
9 - Haitink/LPO; Järvi/Scottish National Orchestra
10 - Karajan/Berlin; Järvi/SNO
11 - Haitink/Concertgebouw; Stokowksi/Houston
12 - Järvi/Gothenburg
13 - Haitink/RCO
14 - Haitink/RCO
15 - Haitink/LPO


----------



## DaDirkNL

I don't know if my recording is better, but so far I really enjoy it: Rostropovich and the National Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## brotagonist

I don't have a set, as I bought them all individually. Initially, I thought I'd get just the most popular, then I decided to get the greatest, then I decided to get the controversial ones, and finally, I got the last couple to complete the set 

Some of the performances that I think stand out:

Haitink/Concertgebouw
Järvi/Gothenburg
Rostropovich/National
Polyansky/Russian State
Shipway/Royal


----------



## joen_cph

I think you have a very fine collection, and one could object that more recordings aren´t really particularly necessary; better perhaps to investigate more symphonists ...

For possible-possible supplements, perhaps check out some of the major Russian conductor names that are missing - some _Mravinsky_ (no.10 maybe in particular, but not no.15, which is rather poor),_ Kondrashin_, _Rozhdestvensky_ (the late Melodiya cycle, such as no.8 for example), and _Maxim Shostakovich_ (no.15 for instance).

I haven´t heard any Petrenko recordings, some people mention them as good.


----------



## techniquest

I'd suggest adding Petrenko / RLivPO for symphony no.5 (Naxos); Barshai / WDRSO for symphony No.13 (Regis), and Mravinsky / Leningrad PO (Regis) for symphony No.8.


----------



## ptr

Kirill Kondrashin with The Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra on Melodiya (today) is generally my basic recommendation for a first complete Symphony Cycle. I generally feel that Haitink is a bit to safe and uninvolved, he coincidently got the gig with Decca to record the complete symphonies because of Kondrashin's (who was contracted to conduct) untimely death, the little I have heard of Kondrashin's work with the Concertgebouw this would have been a dynamite cycle!

If You want to mix and match there are loads of good recordings, here's my top ten list of this moment:

1: Andrey Boreyko/RSO Stuttgart (Hänssler)
2: Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg SO (DG)
3: Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg SO (DG)
4: Kirill Kondrashin/Staatskapelle Dresden (Hänssler Profil)
5: Istvan Kertesz/l'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande (Testament)
6: Yuri Temirkanov/St. Petersburg PO (RCA)
7: Mariss Jansons/Concertgebouw Orkest (RCO Live)
8: Semyon Bychkov/Berliner Philharmoniker (Philips)
9: Vasily Petrenko/Royal Liverpool PO (Naxos)
10: Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra (CBS)
11: Semyon Bychkov/Berliner Philharmoniker (Philips)
12: Yevgey Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic (Erato)
13: Kirill Kondrashin/Vitaly Gromadsky/Moscow PO (Russian Disc)
14: Rudolf Barshai/Margrita Miroshnikova/Jevgenij Vladimirov/Moscow CO (Melodiya)
15: Kurt Sanderling/Cleveland Orchestra (Erato)

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Many people like this set:










I've only heard the 11th from it and thought it was a bit tame. With such an extreme range of emotions throughout the 15 symphonies, it would be hard to find one conductor who does it all. I had such high hopes for the Gergiev set, but all the ones I've heard (5,7,8, and 11) have been very disappointing, both sonically and musically.


----------



## apricissimus

My favorite recording of the 13th is the Masur/New York Philharmonic (with Sergei Leiferkus as soloist).


----------



## Pip

The live Shostakovich 8 from the Royal Festival Hall in 1960 with the Leningrad Philharmonic orchestra under Mravinsky still available from BBC Legends CD. It was recorded by the BBC transcription department in stereo. What foresight as the BBC did not begin to broadcast in stereo until the mid sixties. As a filler for disc two is Mozart Symphony no 33, which opened the concert.

This has to be one of the greatest concerts at the RFH in its history.
check it out.


----------



## Vaneyes

4 - Rozhdestvensky, 7 - Jarvi, 11 - Bychkov (BPO), 15 - Ormandy. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

I'm surprised to see Ormandy repeatedly boosted as the best 15th Symphony. His was my first and for a long time only 15th. But now I would hold Kondrashin higher, or the more recent Petrenko.


----------



## Couac Addict

1. Ormandy/Philadelphia or Jarvi/Scottish National
5. Mravinsky/Leningrad or Jarvi/Scottish National
6. Jarvi/Scottish National
7. Jarvi/Scottish National
8. Haitink/Concertgebouw or Mrvinsky/Leningrad

...I think you've got the rest covered.


----------



## joen_cph

Had overlooked that you didn´t have the 8th with Haitink. Go for that - incredible.


----------



## Copperears

Bernstein with the Chicago Symphony for Symphony #1 is not to be missed; a subtle, probing interpretation that realizes all the early shades of Shostakovitch's style present in this Symphony. More delicate than many, that also reflects the French aspects of Shostakovitch's music; there is more affinity between Shostakovitch and Stravinsky particularly early on than many tend to assume. You'll hear that in this performance.


----------



## techniquest

Kontrapunctus says regarding the Kitajenko set above:



> I've only heard the 11th from it and thought it was a bit tame.


It reminded me that for a really good recording of the 11th (with impossibly gargantuan bells at the end), go for Oleg Caetani on the ARTS label.


----------



## techniquest

> If You want to mix and match there are loads of good recordings, here's my top ten list of this moment:
> 
> 1: Andrey Boreyko/RSO Stuttgart (Hänssler)
> 2: Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg SO (DG)
> 3: Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg SO (DG)
> 4: Kirill Kondrashin/Staatskapelle Dresden (Hänssler Profil)
> 5: Istvan Kertesz/l'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande (Testament)
> 6: Yuri Temirkanov/St. Petersburg PO (RCA)
> 7: Mariss Jansons/Concertgebouw Orkest (RCO Live)
> 8: Semyon Bychkov/Berliner Philharmoniker (Philips)
> 9: Vasily Petrenko/Royal Liverpool PO (Naxos)
> 10: Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra (CBS)
> 11: Semyon Bychkov/Berliner Philharmoniker (Philips)
> 12: Yevgey Mravinsky/Leningrad Philharmonic (Erato)
> 13: Kirill Kondrashin/Vitaly Gromadsky/Moscow PO (Russian Disc)
> 14: Rudolf Barshai/Margrita Miroshnikova/Jevgenij Vladimirov/Moscow CO (Melodiya)
> 15: Kurt Sanderling/Cleveland Orchestra (Erato)


Interesting compilation some of which I have yet to hear. However, I disagree with you re. Jansons for the 7th and would recommend trying to get hold of the magnificent Paavo Berglund recording with the Bournemouth SO; it was last released on an EMI Classics 'double forte' "CD set with his equally superb recording of the 11th, and it's still availble on Amazon.


----------



## billeames

I really enjoy discussing Shostakovich. I will limit my discussion to number 8, such a fantastic piece. I have many. I love Previn LSO DG, Rostropovich National SO (Warner Classics)(Have not heard others by Rostropovich), Gergiev on Philips has a more laid back approach but very nice. Haitink of course excellent also. Jansons is a little less good. Jarvi great. I have to add Ashkenazy and Bychkov (Philips, not heard Avie) as very good ones. If I had to choose one maybe Previn DG but all the ones I mentioned here are at least good. I dont remember the Barshai one, sorry. 

Other great ones are the 5th, 10th, 11th. Still warming up to the 15th and 4th. The 14th is more of a song. The 7th while maybe not as advanced is nice, and I enjoy it. 

Bill


----------



## senza sordino

I don't own a complete set of symphonies, only individual CDs of #1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 and 14.

Can we expect a box set from Petrenko and Liverpool anytime soon?


----------



## samurai

senza sordino said:


> I don't own a complete set of symphonies, only individual CDs of #1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 and 14.
> 
> Can we expect a box set from Petrenko and Liverpool anytime soon?


That's what I also keep asking! :scold:


----------



## david johnson

my box is the barshai. for singles - 5/mitropolous/nypo, 7/Bernstein/cso, 10/Karajan/berlin


----------



## Marschallin Blair

For my emotional involvement?:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

continuing:


----------



## techniquest

> I really enjoy discussing Shostakovich. I will limit my discussion to number 8, such a fantastic piece. I have many. I love Previn LSO DG, Rostropovich National SO (Warner Classics)(Have not heard others by Rostropovich), Gergiev on Philips has a more laid back approach but very nice. Haitink of course excellent also. Jansons is a little less good. Jarvi great. I have to add Ashkenazy and Bychkov (Philips, not heard Avie) as very good ones. If I had to choose one maybe Previn DG but all the ones I mentioned here are at least good. I dont remember the Barshai one, sorry.


I too enjoy discussing Shostakovich - particularly the symphonies. In relation to No.8 I have the Barshai, Ashkenazi and Kitajenko recordings as part of their respective box sets; as stand-alone recordings the Petrenko / Royal Liverpool PO on Naxos is a must-hear and I also have the following:





















Of these, the Herbig on Berlin Classics is well worth listening to as he takes a somewhat different feel to the symphony - not better or worse than more familiar recordings, but in some ways more despairing. I didn't get along with the Rostropovich / LSO recording at all, but much earlier Previn recording with that orchestra (see picture above), which I have on vinyl, is absolutely superb.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mravinsky. . . in-tense.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Marschallin Blair said:


> continuing:
> 
> View attachment 33372
> 
> 
> View attachment 33373
> 
> 
> View attachment 33374
> 
> 
> View attachment 33375


. . . that late-fifties Russia Disc Stokowski/Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra Shostakovich 11 is the most intense Shostakovich performance I heard of any symphony of his ever done. It's a live performance, and you can just FEEL the intensity. Stokowski was really striving to impress with this one-- and boy did he!!!!


----------



## TxllxT

Not mentioned yet:









My personal preferences: Rozhdestvensky, Mravinsky, Haitink


----------



## ptr

TxllxT said:


> Not mentioned yet: http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_500/MI0001/101/MI0001101023.jpg?partner=allrovi.com


Ancerl is very good in the seventh to!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

techniquest said:


> Interesting compilation some of which I have yet to hear. However, I disagree with you re. Jansons for the 7th and would recommend trying to get hold of the magnificent Paavo Berglund recording with the Bournemouth SO; it was last released on an EMI Classics 'double forte' "CD set with his equally superb recording of the 11th, and it's still availble on Amazon.


It is not easy to be perfect all the time, still I'm overjoyed that You do not disagree on more points of my list! But as You know, lists and what ends up on them comes and goes, Jansons was the choice of the day!
Today I might have chosen Ashkenazy or Ancerl or Segerstam or Kubelik or any of the something like 25 Seventh's I have on my shelf... 

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Liking Shostakovich so much, I really SHOULD like the fifth more than I do-- but for some inexplicable (and unforgivable?) reason, it doesn't resonate with me; except for the last movement. I'm pretty Switzerland otherwise.


----------



## techniquest

> It is not easy to be perfect all the time, still I'm overjoyed that You do not disagree on more points of my list! But as You know, lists and what ends up on them comes and goes, Jansons was the choice of the day!
> Today I might have chosen Ashkenazy or Ancerl or Segerstam or Kubelik or any of the something like 25 Seventh's I have on my shelf...


So is the Berglund/Bournemouth recording one of those 25?


----------



## TxllxT

Marschallin Blair said:


> Liking Shostakovich so much, I really SHOULD like the fifth more than I do-- but for some inexplicable (and unforgivable?) reason, it doesn't resonate with me; except for the last movement. I'm pretty Switzerland otherwise.


Try the Piano Four-Hands version: http://dschjournal.com/reviews/cd_reviews/rvs32op047piano.htm
I've got a recording with DSCH himself, devastatingly strong...


----------



## KenOC

TxllxT said:


> Try the Piano Four-Hands version: http://dschjournal.com/reviews/cd_reviews/rvs32op047piano.htm
> I've got a recording with DSCH himself, devastatingly strong...


Shostakovich would often reduce his larger works to piano four-hand to introduce them to the Composer's Union, who had a lot of control over performances. There is (or was) a CD of Shostakovich and Weinberg playing the 10th Symphony, which I have. Weinberg was universally known in the West at that time as Vainberg. In any event, the reductions reveal a lot of the detail in the music that gets covered up a bit in orchestral performance.


----------



## ptr

techniquest said:


> So is the Berglund/Bournemouth recording one of those 25?


Yes, on vinyl..

/ptr


----------



## revdrdave

For the Sixth, Mravinsky has always been my benchmark--searingly intense in the first movement, manic in the last. (By way of contrast, I remember a recording by Stokowski that sounded as if he was still stuck in Fantasia.) In general I'm not a real fan of Mravinsky except his Shostakovich--a Melodiya set of him conducting most of the Shostakovich symphonies is one of the best investments I've ever made.

Also, I have a particular fondness for this performance of the Fifth conducted by Maxim Shostakovich. Some might find it excruciatingly slow. I find it impassioned and intense.


----------



## violadude

Marschallin Blair said:


> Liking Shostakovich so much, I really SHOULD like the fifth more than I do-- but for some inexplicable (and unforgivable?) reason, it doesn't resonate with me; except for the last movement. I'm pretty Switzerland otherwise.


It's ok. I like the 5th alright (especially the middle movements) but I think it's massively overrated. And I get sick of people going on and on about the "story" behind it.


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> It's ok. I like the 5th alright (especially the middle movements) but I think it's massively overrated. And I get sick of people going on and on about the "story" behind it.


I love the Largo, and would probably find the symphony more convincing (whatever your interpretation) if it ended with that final picardy third in F# rather than with the bombastic D minor/major ending that follows.


----------



## violadude

Mahlerian said:


> I love the Largo, and would probably find the symphony more convincing (whatever your interpretation) if it ended with that final picardy third in F# rather than with the bombastic D minor/major ending that follows.


So an F# Major chord? That would be interesting.

The Largo is my favorite movement as well.


----------



## TheOtherStrauss

A really nice surprise is Frank Shipway/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - #10. The quality of the recording is far better than the Karajan/Berlin and the mix is much more even than Järvi/SNO. 

Another performance that seems to have slipped under the radar is Mark Wigglesworth/Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra (yes I realize he has a ridiculous name!) - #4


----------



## hpowders

Ridiculous name or not, Mark Wigglesworth has quite a fine reputation as one of the better Shostakovich symphony interpreters.


----------



## techniquest

> Ridiculous name or not, Mark Wigglesworth has quite a fine reputation as one of the better Shostakovich symphony interpreters.


I remember he did a truly astounding live 13th years ago with the BBC SO / London Philharmonic choir & Southwark Festival chorus with Jon Tomlinson as soloist. However he has a way with the 5th that (for me) really doesn't work: he takes the ending at very fast speed so that it becomes just ridiculous.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> It's ok. I like the 5th alright (especially the middle movements) but I think it's massively overrated. And I get sick of people going on and on about the "story" behind it.


What story is behind it?


----------



## KenOC

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What story is behind it?


"Once upon a time, in a land far, far away, there was an evil king..."


----------



## JACE

Some of my DSCH favorites:

No. 1 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO
No. 4 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO
No. 5 - Rozhdestvensky, USSR Ministry of Culture SO
No. 7 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO
No. 8 - Haitink, Concertgebouw O
No. 10 - Mravinsky, Leningrad PO
No. 11 - Stokowski, Houston SO
No. 13 - Kondrashin, Moscow PO
No. 14 - Rostropovich, Members of the Moscow PO (Melodiya _studio_ recording; not the live version on Russian Disc)
No. 15 - Maxim Shostakovich, Moscow Radio & TV SO


----------



## Markbridge

Amazon (US) has the Barshai recordings the the complete symphonies for $8.99 as a download. For 9 dollars, why not?!


----------



## joen_cph

It´s a very good set, worth investigating for sure.


----------



## hpowders

Barshai's fine as long as he's not wasting his time conducting some "youth" orchestra.


----------



## realdealblues

I'm not a Shostakovich specialist by any means. He gets occasional listening from me, but isn't someone I spend a lot of time with. I've got full cycles from Barshai, Haitink & Kondrashin and then a few odds and ends from Karajan, Bernstein, etc. I like some of Kondrashin's performances over others I've heard but the sound quality isn't always the best. For a complete cycle I've found Barshai to be my current preference for sound quality and performance.


----------



## hpowders

If you want a good, safe recommendation with no interpretive surprises, I would go with Bernard Haitink leading the Concertgebouw.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> If you want a good, safe recommendation with no interpretive surprises, I would go with Bernard Haitink leading the Concertgebouw.


Nor much drama/intensity...


----------



## joen_cph

Kontrapunctus said:


> Nor much drama/intensity...


Can´t agree on that one, cf. for instance his 8th or 12th.


----------



## nightscape

Haitink's 11th is great too.


----------



## Mar3148V

*Excellent.*



apricissimus said:


> My favorite recording of the 13th is the Masur/New York Philharmonic (with Sergei Leiferkus as soloist).


Leiferkus is great, and a wonderful performance. The balance between the solo and orchestra could have been better. I saw this performance with Masur/Leiferkus and the NY Phil back in the 90's (Yevtuchenko recited "Babi Yar" and "The Loss"). I kinda' recall Leiferkus being placed amidst the orchestra toward the front. Anyway, I wish his beautiful voice was more forward in the recording.


----------



## Larkenfield

realdealblues said:


> For a complete cycle I've found Barshai to be my current preference for sound quality and performance.


Me too… And he doesn't over emphasize the militaristic qualities. Outstanding recorded sound quality. The performance of the first symphony is total perfection, in my opinion. I think it helps in the interpretations that Barshai was a colleague of the composer. The performances are not too hard or too soft.


----------



## chill782002

Kurt Sanderling's performances of Shostakovich's 1st, 5th, 8th and 10th recorded with the Berliner Sinfonie Orchester in the late 70s / early 80s are very good. Sanderling and Shostakovich were friends apparently.


----------



## DSCHLargo

Petrenko 10 all the way


----------



## CnC Bartok

Petrenko Is at worst very good in all fifteen Symphonies, and I agree his Tenth is a stand-out recording.

Obviously there's no cycle, but the four recordings I have of Karel Ancerl are all highly recommendable. 1,5 and 7 on Supraphon, And No.10 in mono on DGG.


----------



## Barbebleu

I recently acquired the Kondrashin set and have listened to the first four symphonies. I have to say that so far I am completely enthralled by Kondrashin and the Moscow Phil. They sound intense and make even the three early symphonies sound first rate. I look forward to hearing the 'big' symphonies.


----------



## stejo

Kontrapunctus said:


> Many people like this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only heard the 11th from it and thought it was a bit tame. With such an extreme range of emotions throughout the 15 symphonies, it would be hard to find one conductor who does it all. I had such high hopes for the Gergiev set, but all the ones I've heard (5,7,8, and 11) have been very disappointing, both sonically and musically.


+1
Love this set, Kitajenko seems to know how to play Shostakovich.


----------



## Heck148

Barbebleu said:


> I recently acquired the Kondrashin set and have listened to the first four symphonies. I have to say that so far I am completely enthralled by Kondrashin and the Moscow Phil. They sound intense and make even the three early symphonies sound first rate. I look forward to hearing the 'big' symphonies.


I just picked up some Kondrashin/Moscow recordings, from the 60s Symphony #4, Symphony #9, Execution/Stepan Razin...these are very good performances, well-conducted and certainly well-played. The Moscow PO, with Kondrashin was definitely a high-powered orchestra, one of the best, and right up there with the famous Leningrad PO...
The Moscow PO seemed to sort of disappear after the fall of the Soviet state. I guess the orchestra is still around, but it has not appeared so often on recordings on in concerts abroad....seems to have slipped quite a bit in stature....am I missing something??


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm still waiting to snare Kondrashin's 4th on Melodiya but current prices are insane if Amazon's anything to go by. And it's a pity that Mravinsky never recorded it.


----------



## Barbebleu

Have now listened to the Kondrashin/MPO 5th and 6th. Tremendously exciting, almost frenetic, playing of the 5th and a very Mahlerian feel to the first two movements of the 6th but then it reverts to something more _echt_ Russian. Both symphonies are played with great verve and brio and the brass section is a joy. The last movement could almost be Bernstein! So far this is a great cycle. Rozhdestvensky used to be my favourite conductor of this period of Shostakovich's symphonic writing but now I have two!


----------



## Barbebleu

Wow. What an opening to the Kondrashin/MPO 7th. I have to start again.


----------



## Heck148

Heck148 said:


> I just picked up some Kondrashin/Moscow recordings, from the 60s Symphony #4, Symphony #9, Execution/Stepan Razin...these are very good performances, well-conducted and certainly well-played. The Moscow PO, with Kondrashin was definitely a high-powered orchestra, one of the best


Have done some comparative listening - for Sym #4 - Along with recently acquired *Kondrashin/MoPO* ['62] I listened to *Rozh'sky/USSRMinCultureSO* ['85],* Previn/CSO* ['77] and *Haitink/CSO *['08]...the recorded sound for each is quite good, with some differences in close/distant miking, congestion, but overall, all are very good...Performances are all very fine as well, great orchestra work...

Previn/CSO remains my overall favorite, by a slim margin, Rozh'ky/USSR is certainly a strong rendition, Haitink is good, but as I often find with him - I like a bit more drive, esp for Shostakovich...DS sometimes requires a really savage intensity, a hard-driving even vicious approach is needed. The Kondrashin is excellent, a top contender, for sure. MoscowPO a definite powerhouse ensemble - I think it is very close to Previn for overall excellence.

For Symphony #9, I compared the *Kondrashin/MosPO *['65] with two other recordings - *Solti/Carnegie Hall ProjectOrch* ['94], and *Kurtz/NYPO* ['47] - Again, the sound quality for each is quite good - _yes the '47 Kurtz has excellent sound_!! really quite amazing for its time...all the orchestras are first-rate with excellent soloists - Shost #9 is one of those works that can live or die by the soloists.

Solti's Carnegie Hall Project featured an All-Star Orchestra - Fine young American musicians [18-30yo], with principals drawn from the top American orchestras - Cleveland, Philadelphia, Chicago, Boston [NYPO on tour, unavailable]....the principals are an All-Star lineup - _S Weiss CM [CSO,LAPO], J. Kahner fl [PhilOrch], R Woodhams ob [PhilOrch], L Combs cl [CSO], D. McGill bn [CSO], C Kavaloski. hn [BSO], M Sachs, tpt [Cleve] R. Baron trb [BSO], G. Pokorny tba [CSO], V Firth tp [BSO]._..don't know who the excellent piccolo player is...

Kurtz had a stellar orchestra to conduct in New York in 1947 - _Corigliano CM, J. Wummer fl, B. Gaskins picc, H. Gomberg ob, S. Bellison cl, Wm Polisi bn, J. Chambers, hn, Wm Vacchiano, tpt, G Pulis, trb, Wm Bell Tuba, S. Goodman tp_..some of the very greatest names in orchestral performance.
The only Moscow soloist I know is the bassoonist _Y. Neklyudov._

Great solo work on these recordings - esp Kurtz and Solti - the soloists on the Kurtz are very prominent, not inordinately so, but very clear and upfront....same with Solti....Moscow soloists acquit themselves well, overall - but interestingly, there are a couple of dropped notes - violin, bassoon....nothing major, just notes that didn't speak or sound...one wonders why they didn't do quick splices....

all performances are led with clarity, energy, and drive, right on the "front edge of the beat" - very lively, very powerful when needed [Kurtz, Kondrashin, Solti are all great conductors, definite first-stringers]...Kurtz is noteworthy for his very slow tempo of the 2nd mvt.....it really works, in fact, I think it more effective than the usual quicker tempo...It takes on a haunting, almost creepy, spooky quality in the middle section.
Both Solti and Kondrashin, predictably,generate lots of energy and volume, esp in the last mvt....

These are all terrific performances, I wouldn't want to be without any of them...my favorite remains Kurtz, by a slim margin, mainly for its wonderful historical value and rather excellent sound.


----------



## CnC Bartok

All the Kondrashin Shostakovich I have heard is truly excellent, but his complete cycle unfortunately remains prohibitively expensive. Annoying....

He recorded No.13 for Philips with the Bavarian Radio SO as well, the start of another complete cycle, I have heard? Absolutely wonderful, impossible to get hold of now.

Every set I have is frustratingly hit-and-miss, the most consistent for me being Haitink and Petrenko, with a big preference for the latter. Then again, Shostakovich as a symphonist is hardly Mr. Consistent!


----------



## Charade

First post here. I recently attended a performance of the 5th Symphony conducted by Mr. Dudamel and performed by the LA Phil. It was quite a stunning performance that left its indelible mark on me to the point where the symphony spoke to me for the first time, and sound completely new as if I had never listened to it before despite the multiple recordings I own. 

Either way, I am currently listening to Gergiev's version with the Kirov Orchestra, and though it is not as well played as the more famous recordings, I have to say I am really enjoying the rawness of the performance.


----------



## Pugg

Charade said:


> First post here. I recently attended a performance of the 5th Symphony conducted by Mr. Dudamel and performed by the LA Phil. It was quite a stunning performance that left its indelible mark on me to the point where the symphony spoke to me for the first time, and sound completely new as if I had never listened to it before despite the multiple recordings I own.
> 
> Either way, I am currently listening to Gergiev's version with the Kirov Orchestra, and though it is not as well played as the more famous recordings, I have to say I am really enjoying the rawness of the performance.


Welcome to Talk Classical Charade


----------



## KenOC

Robert Pickett said:


> ...Then again, Shostakovich as a symphonist is hardly Mr. Consistent!


DSCH wrote 15 of 'em. I think if you add up those that are exceptional, he stacks up pretty well by historical standards.


----------



## Charade

Pugg said:


> Welcome to Talk Classical Charade


Thank you very much!


----------



## KenOC

Charade said:


> First post here. I recently attended a performance of the 5th Symphony conducted by Mr. Dudamel and performed by the LA Phil. It was quite a stunning performance that left its indelible mark on me to the point where the symphony spoke to me for the first time, and sound completely new as if I had never listened to it before despite the multiple recordings I own.


Glad to hear that Dudamel and the LA Phil are doing right by Shostakovich. I haven't heard any DSCH by them, but can well imagine that Dudamel's enthusiasm and commitment might add up to a memorable performance!


----------



## Charade

KenOC said:


> Glad to hear that Dudamel and the LA Phil are doing right by Shostakovich. I haven't heard any DSCH by them, but can well imagine that Dudamel's enthusiasm and commitment might add up to a memorable performance!


I dislike to sound derivative, but it was really a cathartic experience.


----------



## Mal

Petrenko / RLivPO symphony no.10 (Naxos) blew me away, I have the Haitink box, haven't listened to it for some time, but don't remember the 10 as being anywhere near as dynamic as Petrenko's performance. Third Ear suggests Haitink was weak in 1, 4, 5, 10, 14 and 15 and has a lot of alternative suggestions, pre-Petrenko unfortunately.


----------



## Heck148

KenOC said:


> DSCH wrote 15 of 'em. I think if you add up those that are exceptional, he stacks up pretty well by historical standards.


Right, We judge composers by their greatest works....nobody remembers Babe Ruth for all the times he struck out...


----------

